# Normal royal X albino royal?



## sinclairmic (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont have a clue about royal genetics but if i bred my normal male royal with a female albino.royal would any of the offspring be albino?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Unless the male is het albino, then no.


----------



## sinclairmic (Dec 11, 2011)

So they would all be normals or would they be het albino?


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

sinclairmic said:


> So they would all be normals or would they be het albino?


Het albino mate : victory:


----------



## sinclairmic (Dec 11, 2011)

and then if they bred with albinos the offspring could be albino?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

sinclairmic said:


> and then if they bred with albinos the offspring could be albino?



Yes. Albino is a recessive trait, so to display the characteristic, the visual individual must have two copies of the gene. To get two copies, each parent must provide a copy. 

In breeding an albino (2 copies) to a het albino (1 copy), about half the clutch will be albino. This is because the albino parent can only give an albino gene, but the het can give either an albino gene or a normal gene. So 50% chance to give the albino gene, plus 100% chance to give the albino gene gives you a 50% chance that each individual egg will contain an albino.

A het albino to a het albino has smaller odds of getting a visual animal. Each parent has a 50% chance of giving an albino gene, but having the right egg and right sperm interact is only a 1 in 4 chance.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

sinclairmic said:


> and then if they bred with albinos the offspring could be albino?


yes, 

normal x albino = all will be het albino

het albinos look normal but obviously carry part of the albino gene
so if you bred the het albinos to albinos that would make 50% albinos and 50% would be het albinos : victory:


----------



## XXX01 (May 13, 2009)

*genetics*

try world of ball pythons. they have a really gd genetic wizard on there


----------



## sinclairmic (Dec 11, 2011)

I learnt about human genetics in school. Snake genetics are quite similar. very interesting though. As far as i am aware my royal is just normal. shame as id love to get some albinos  thanks for the replies


----------



## Tim Hunt BSc (Feb 27, 2012)

The albino carries a double reccesive gene so the offspring would be normal. However some of the offspring would carry the reccesive gene.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Tim Hunt BSc said:


> The albino carries a double reccesive gene so the offspring would be normal. However some of the offspring would carry the reccesive gene.


the term double recessive asin having both parts of the gene would confuse some people, usually its used in reference to having 2 different recessive alleles, in which case of either, when we're talking about "genetics" we should usually refer to their genotype so it wouldnt be entirely true to say the offspring would be normal,

what your saying is true though, just need to reword it a little


----------



## CBR_Rider (Apr 22, 2011)

Tim Hunt BSc said:


> The albino carries a double reccesive gene so the offspring would be normal. However some of the offspring would carry the reccesive gene.


Actually, the offspring would ALL carry the recessive gene. All offspring would be 100% het albino.


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

Tim Hunt BSc said:


> The albino carries a double reccesive gene so the offspring would be normal. However some of the offspring would carry the reccesive gene.


Would i be right in saying that an albino royal is amelanistic, making it a single reccesive. Also when bred to a normal all the offspring would be het albino although none homozygeous.

Im no scientist but i like to know what will be coming out of my eggs! Lol


----------

